# Naked in the Tub



## orangetree (Jan 9, 2006)

My boys taking a bath Adrion and Remington.... Who doesnt love bubbles?


----------



## Fate (Jan 9, 2006)

hehe... why do people have to take pics of babys in the bath  At christmas my mum emurged with an album of baby photos......lots of bath shots of me lol

Nice shots though


----------



## orangetree (Jan 10, 2006)

its blackmail material when they get girlfriends... LOL dont **** off dad or else LOL


----------



## Fate (Jan 10, 2006)

lol  if i really **** him off he'll bring out the video of me running around the garden naked!!! So evil!


----------

